# Baron Davis & 1st traded for Mo Williams & Jamario Moon



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kind of unexpected trade. Frees up cap space for signing a max contract player (Dwight Howard/Chris Paul) and Mo Williams is about as effective as Baron (on average, considering Baron's ups & downs). Moon is just filler, highly likely the clippers opt out at the end of this season.

So in other words, we gave up our lottery pick in a weak draft to get a chance at a major signing in 2012.

Still the same problem though, weak at SF, so no big impact until the offseason it seems. Glad to be rid of Baron, despite his new friendship with Griffin, but I'm not terribly crazy about this trade as it doesn't look like it improve the team in any immediate way.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Saw the Clipper game tonight, vs NO. The team's playmaker is Griffin, full court and half court. Foye can score when things get stagnant, which is what Davis' role is supposed to be. No point in paying Davis when Foye can contribute about as much.

You don't need to pay a PG that much when the game plan is just to get Griffin the ball. Davis is what, 31, 32? He was an explosive athlete, and he's not as good as he used to be. He's declining. You can bring in some rookie to give you 13 & 7. The 1st round pick being traded though, that's something I disagree with.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Chan said:


> The 1st round pick being traded though, that's something I disagree with.


The pick isn't a huge deal, it'll probably wind up around ninth in a weak draft and the Clippers have all the youth they can handle right now. However, they should have tried to get top three protection on it, because in the highly unlikely event their number pops up it's going to be a significant loss. I thought that there might be more they could do with that pick in a trade, especially if they were going to leave it unprotected, but it's only really a problem if it jumps up to the top of the draft.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Bogg said:


> The pick isn't a huge deal, it'll probably wind up around ninth in a weak draft and the Clippers have all the youth they can handle right now. However, they should have tried to get top three protection on it, because in the highly unlikely event their number pops up it's going to be a significant loss. I thought that there might be more they could do with that pick in a trade, especially if they were going to leave it unprotected, but it's only really a problem if it jumps up to the top of the draft.


In retrospect, I think the Gallinari deal would've been better. But I guess this shows how little the rest of the league thinks of Baron at this point since we had to add a 1st to dump his salary.

The funny part is, if you thought Baron was lazy on the Clippers, wait & see if he even decides to take off his warm ups for the Cavs!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

leidout said:


> In retrospect, I think the Gallinari deal would've been better. But I guess this shows how little the rest of the league thinks of Baron at this point since we had to add a 1st to dump his salary.
> 
> The funny part is, if you thought Baron was lazy on the Clippers, wait & see if he even decides to take off his warm ups for the Cavs!


I'm excited to find out if it's possible for a point guard to play at a reasonably high level weighing in at 240.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

I like this trade for the Clippers. They have to make good in 2012 though. Baron's gonna be pissed lol.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

with baron davis around clippers were going to nothing, with a few key moves in the next year or two, at least they have a shot now.


----------

